# Wanted model 28m707 Service manual & sears service manual for aCraftsman II Model I/



## missing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Wanted model 28m707 Service manual & sears service manual for aCraftsman II Model I/*

hello
i am looking for service manuals for the following. i have the IPL and Operating and Instructions for the Briggs. Looking to see if i can find teh service manuals for them as well. if they were made. 

thanks

Craftsman II Model I/C Gold

model 917257631

ser. 070594E 008025

Briggs & Stratton

model 28m707
type 0137-01
13 hp
9406244b


----------

